#  Krankheiten >  Rheumatische Erkrankungen >   Was ist nur Los?? >

## Neo22

Hallo 
bin neu hier,ich bin 26Jahre ,arbeite als Sachbearbieterin und finde es diese Seite sehr informativ,jetzt habe ich folgendes Problem.
Vor ca. 3 Jahren hatte ich eine verschleppte Mandelentzündung, zugleich schwollen meine Zehen an ich hatte unerträgliche Schmerzen,da es Wochenende war,wurde ich ins Krankenhaus gefahren,dort zeigte ich dann auch meine Zehen,dick rot überhitzt, mir wurde ein verband mit Salbe gemacht.Montags ging ich direkt zum Hausarzt lt.Krankenhaus, der hat mich dann als Notfall zu einem Rheumatologen geschickt,dort bekamm ich Blut abgenommen und wurde geröngt, vorläufige diagnose Arthritis.Nachdem die Mandelentzündung abgeklungen war,ging die Schwellung zurück.
Seitdem Schwellen meine Zehen schub weiße an,nur das ich nicht mehr diese höllische Schmerzen wie am Anfang verspühre.Am Anfang waren es nur die beiden gross Zehen,mittlerweile sind auf beiden Seiten die gleichen drei betroffen.Nach langem hin und her ,da ich dachte gut hast keine Schmerzen brauchst du keine Medikamente einnehmen, bin ich mal zur Kontrolle zum Rheumadoc, zudem Zeitpunkt waren meine Zehen wieder abgeschwollen jedoch noch immer rot! Blutentnahme kein Rheumawert nachweisbar,da der Doc damit nichts anfangen konnte schickte er mich wegen eventueller Durchblutungsstörungen zum Kardiologen, dort war nichts festzustellen, anschliessend bin ich nochmal zum Rheumatologen, dieser hat mich dann zum Hautarzt ,verdacht wegen Frostbeulen geschickt.
Beim Hautarzt Zellenprobe am Zeh entnommen und kein Ergebnis irgendwelcher Erkrankungen,Pilz u.a.Die Worte der Ärztin es werden wohl Frostbeulen sein,seitdem habe ich nichts für eine entgüldige Diagnose unternommen,bis heute habe ich zudem je nach anstrengung in den Armen ein stechenden Schmerz ,Diagnose zweier Neurologen,der erste Befund Karpaltunnelsyndrom,dei zweite Meinung Sehenscheidenentzündung.In meiner Familie hatten mein Opa Gicht,Vater Polyathritis,Tante Artritis. Was noch Aufällig ist in letzter Zeit das an meiner rechten Hand der Zeigefinger schiefer wird,und ab und an ohne schmerzen dick wird,verfärbungen gibt es da keine.Mich wundert das diese Schwellungen ob in den Zehen oder Arm/Hand nicht von extremen Schmerzen noch steifheit begleitet wird,was soll ich tun? Frostbeulen hätte ich ja das ganze Jahr über Sommer wie Winter 
Hinzu fügen muss ich noch das ab und an ein Zeh,taub/gefühllos ist und weiße Flecken hat ,diese aber nach einer Zeit verschwinden. Zudem habe ich regelmässige Krämpfe in den Füssen die bleiben verkrampft,beim versuch diese zu bewegen verkrampfen sie wieder.
Ich war bei einem Internistischen Rheumatologen mitdem ich jedoch nicht zurecht komme,kann ich auch zu einem ortopädischen Rheumatologen gehen??
Was meint ihr zu meinen Problemen? 
Lg 
Neo22

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo Neo, 
ich würde dir mit deinen Beschwerden echt mal empfehlen in die rheumatologische Sprechstunde einer großen Uniklinik zu fahren. 
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## Neo22

Hallo, 
danke für die Antwort ,ich rufe morgen bei meinem Hausarzt an hole mir eine Überweisung fürs Knappschaftskrankenhaus Püttlingen ,dort sind Rheumatologen sowie Angiologen ,auf die Wartezeit bin ich gespannt,aber davon ab hab ich sowieso zulange schon gewartet,wird Zeit das ich mich dahinter klemme. 
Lg  
Neo22

----------


## sun

Hallo Neo! 
Hast du denn nun schon einen Termin, oder kannst du vielleicht auch so hinfahren und warten bist du dran kommst. Wirst halt dann viel Zeit in Kauf nehmen müssen. Ich würde aber einen internistischen Rheumatologen in deinem Fall bevorzugen, gibt es vielleicht noch andere, aussder diesen einen. Du musst dann alles erzählen, nichts vergessen. Schreib dir es vielleicht ein wenig auf, dass du dann auch  nicht vergisst, sonst dauert es nur umso länger. Das mit den weißen Zehen oder Fingern und auch die restlichen Symptome deuten schon auf eine rheumatische Erkranung hin, vorallem wenn es bei euch in der Familie auch schon öfters vor kam-  
Ich möchte dich hier auch herzlichst Willkommen heißen. Ich hoffe das dir bald geholfen werden kann. Bin schon gespannt was bei raus kommt.  
Liebe Grüße aus Österreich

----------


## MET

Hi Neo22, beim Karpaltunnelsyndrom, würde ich zuerst das C-Trac probieren. 
Gruß Klaus

----------


## Neo22

Danke für eure Antworten, 
ich habe ein Termin im Knappschaftskrankenhaus(auch Rheumaklinik genannt) Püttlingen bekommen,muss zwar bis Juni warten,zumindest weiß ich das man dort gut aufgehoben ist,und dort ist auch ein Internistischer Rheumatologe.Soviel ich weiß gibt es in Saarbrücken nur einen internistischen Rheumatologen ,bei dem ich anfangs auch war aber ehrlich gesagt, komm ich mit dem nicht zurecht.
Achso die Befunde von darmals habe ich auch schon,aber irgendwie nichts halbes und nichts ganzes was der Rheumatolge da beschrieben hatte,erst Artritis dann wieder nicht,da das Blutbild ohne Rheumawerte war,ich denke das ich mein Blutbild seronegativ ist,aber ich werd es ja sehen.Bin auch mal gespannt was dabei raus kommt. 
@Med was meinst du mit C-Trac??
Das Kapalttunnelsyndrom wurde darmals anhand einer Nervenmessung festgestellt,da ich noch eine zweite Meinung einholen wollte bin ich zu einem anderen Neurologen,dort hat man mir gesagt das an den Nerven nichts wäre und es sich um eine Sehenscheidenentzündung handeln würde.
Ich lasse das aber alles im Krankenhaus abklären und gebe mich dann erst zufrieden wenn ich weiß was los ist.Ich melde mich dann wieder. 
Lg
Neo22

----------


## Neo22

Hallo , 
ich hatte meinen lang ersehnten Termin, der Arztbesuch dauerte keine 15 min. Er hat mir gar nicht richtig zu gehört nur seine Uhr ständig im Auge. Ich erzählte ihm mein Krankheitsverlauf,zeigte ihm Bilder ,da ich heute wieder zu erwartend keinen Schub hatte. Er fragte wo es mir heut schmerzt,sagte ich das mein Arm schmerzt,er hat dann per Ultraschall festgestellt das dort an dem Schultergelenk Kalkablagerungen sein und Reizungen im Ellenbogen aber keine Entzündung und dies aber nichts mit Rheuma zu tun hätte.
Er fragte ob ich Schuppenflechte hätte ,ja hab ich allerdings nur in den Augenbrauen und dies schon seit meiner Kindheit.
Er sagte das er Blut ab nimmt ,die Ergebnise würde er in 2Wochen zu meinem Hausarzt schicken,aber wenn ich keine Entzündungen habe ,kann wohl schlecht ein Rheumafaktor vorhanden sein also bin ich genauso weit wie vorher, dabei hatte ich mir soviele Hoffnungen gemacht mir war schon klar das ich nicht von heut auf morgen eine entgüldige Diagnose bekomme,aber er hätte sich doch Zeit nehmen können mir richtig zu hören,meine Gelenke wenn auch nicht geschwollen ,ab zu tasten oder zu Röntgen (das hatte mein erster Rheumatologe noch gemacht)nichts ich bin richtig sauer,was wäre wenn ich Privat Patient gewesen wäre? Hätten die mich dann mal auf den Kopf gestellt :Huh?: 
Dann hat er mich gefragt ob ich Kreuzschmerzen habe ,ja hab ich allerdings immer Sonntags wenn ich mal länger wie 3-4 Stunden schlafe (durch die Nachtarbeit schlafe ich am Tag 3
- 4 Std, und Nachts etwa 3Std.
Ich sollte ihm das Zeigen wo das genau wäre, als ich ihn was anderes Fragte hat er es vergessen und ich auch ,im Auto ist mir das wieder eingefallen.
Allererste Diagnosen waren Olgiathritis,Frostbeulen. 
Das endresultat des Krankenhaus besuches heute ,entweder Kollagenosen,Rauynoud,Psoriasis Athritis(habe ich jetzt bestimmt falsch geschrieben,wegen Schuppenflechten)Durchblutungsstörung  :Huh?:  
Ich will doch nur Hilfe.
Was wenn der blöde Bluttest wieder negativ ist ? (Ist ja nicht das erste mal)
Und wie geh ich weiter vor?? 
Lg 
Neo22

----------


## Neo22

Hallo , 
endlich mal neuigkeiten ,oder nicht ??
Ich habe endlich mal das schreiben aus der Rheumaklinik bekommen (mir wurde da nur Blut entnommen,Ultraschalluntersuchung s.o.)
und was muss ich feststellen, kein Schub ,keine Rheumawerte nachweisbar,kein Rheuma, ich solle mit dem Rauchen aufhören,mir platzt bald der Kragen ,was ist das für´n Argument ,ich weiß das Rauchen ungesund ist und Krankheiten fördert usw.aber wie passt das zusammen??
Ich habe gerade eben einen Termin bei meinem Hausarzt für heute Nachmittag gemacht den muss ich mal fragen wie´s jetzt weiter geht,ich seh das nicht ein mich so abfertigen zu lassen,zumal ich muss es nochmals erwähnen ich bei der Rheumaklinik extra einen Termin beim Dr.Willmosky gemacht hatte und von einem anderen Oberarzt ...(der mir kaum zuhörte) untersucht wurde ,fand ich schon eine bodenlose Frechheit , 
Was sagt ihr dazu ?? 
Hier könnt ihr euch die Fotos ansehn http://www.rheuma-liga.de/forum/view...5&p=4368#p4368

----------


## lucy230279

hallo neo, 
hab mal den namen des arztes geändert, mit dem du net zufrieden warst, denn bei negativer kritik werden hier keine namen reingeschrieben.. 
kannst mal ein paar blutwerte hier reinstellen?
von den fotos her würde ich ja auf reynaud-syndrom tippen...aber ich weiß es nicht genau...was hat denn der ultraschall ergeben?
psoriasisarthritis wäre auch denkbar..
keine ergüsse sichtbar? 
auf jeden fall würde ich mich nicht damit abspeisen lassen, "nichts" zu haben..besteh nochmal auf dem termin bei dem arzt, zu dem du eigentlich solltest...

----------


## Neo22

Hallo , 
mal ein Auszug aus dem Breif der Klinik
Der BSG betrug 12/26 mmn.w der CRP- Wert lag bei 0,25mg/dl.Auch Complementfraktionen ,BB und Diff.BB ,GOT,CK ,Antinukl.AK- Titer,Doppelstrang-DNS-AK-Titer,ENA-Blot mit Anti-U1-RNP,Anti-Sm-ANti-SS-A,Anti-Ro-52,Anti-SS-B,Anti-Scl-70,Anti-PM-Scl,Anti-Jo-1,
Anti-Zentrometer,Anti-PCNA,Anti-Nukleosomen,Anti- Histon,Anti-ribosomalesP-Protein,Die C- ANCA die bei Pauci-Vaskulitidien erhöht gefunden werden sind allesamt normwertig. 
Ich hoffe damit kannst du was anfangen.

----------


## Neo22

Achso bei der Ultraschalluntersuchung wurde nur Arm (der schmerzte mal wieder)Schulter ,Hand gemacht.
Ich hätte ein Tennisellenbogen ,Reizungen,und Kalkablagerungen in der Schulter.Ich denke auch das  psoriasisarthritis in frage kommt ,aber ich bin kein Arzt es passt alles dazu.

----------


## lucy230279

mmhh. is ja, so wie es aussieht alles im Normbereich.
Was ist denn mit dem Ultraschall? Und was hat dein Hausarzt gesagt?

----------


## Neo22

Mit dem Ultraschall hab ich dir oben geschrieben Kalkschulter ,Tennisellenbogen ,bei meinem HA der meinte ich soll aufhören zu Rauchen,dann würde das wieder weg gehn,es gibt momentan keine Anzeichen auf eine rheumatische Erkrankung,Blutwerte normal. Ich fragte ihn ,wie das sein kann das erst rheumadiote Arthritis festgestellt wird und dann nach Jahren nicht´s mehr davon da ist ?? Und zeigte ihm auch die Bilder,aber er nein das passt zu dem Bild was der Arzt in Püttlingen diagnostiziert hat.Und wenn ich gesagt hätte ich bin Nichtraucher ,was hätten die dann gemacht  :Huh?: ? Ich habe den Mist seit ich diese Mandelentzündung habe immer Schubweise.
Ich hatte nun mal keinen Schub,verdammt ....
Ich ärgere mich echt zu tode, das kann doch nicht sein oder ??

----------


## lucy230279

nanana..nicht zu Tode ärgern..das ist auch keine Lösung, echt mal :Smiley:    

> mittlerweile sind auf beiden Seiten die gleichen drei betroffen.Nach langem hin und her ,da ich dachte gut hast keine Schmerzen brauchst du keine Medikamente einnehmen,

 Es wird also schlimmer? 
Welche Medikamente hast du denn bekommen und wieso hast du sie abgesetzt? Auf Anraten der Ärzte?   

> Allererste Diagnosen waren Olgiathritis,Frostbeulen.

 Mich interessiert mal, wie die Ärzte auf die Idee "Frostbeulen" kommen. Waren deine Zehengelenke denn längerem Kälteeinfluss ausgesetzt?
Oligoarthritis ist sehr allgemein gehalten, heißt einfach, eine Entzündung von wenigen Gelenken.   

> Er sagte das er Blut ab nimmt ,die Ergebnise würde er in 2Wochen zu meinem Hausarzt schicken,aber wenn ich keine Entzündungen habe ,kann wohl schlecht ein Rheumafaktor vorhanden sein

 Mit dieser Aussage bin ich nicht einverstanden. Meines Erachtens muss der Rheumafaktor bei Entzündungen nicht unbedingt erhöht sein. Um Entzündungen nachweisen zu können, gibt es ganz andere Marker im Blut, z.B. CRP   

> das dort an dem Schultergelenk Kalkablagerungen sein und Reizungen im Ellenbogen aber keine Entzündung und dies aber nichts mit Rheuma zu tun hätte.

 das sehe ich auch so..das ist kein unmittelbarer Hinweis auf eine Erkrankung aus dem rheumatischen Formenkreis.   

> was ist das für´n Argument ,ich weiß das Rauchen ungesund ist und Krankheiten fördert usw.aber wie passt das zusammen??

 hab heute gerade bei meiner ärztin einen interessanten Artikel gelesen, rheumatische Erkrankungen verlaufen wesentlich schwerer, auch noch 15 Jahre nachdem man aufgehört hat.. Ich schau dann mal, ob ich den irgendwo im Inet finde und stell ihn dann hier rein..Also Rauchen fördert definitiv den schnelleren und schwereren Verlauf..   

> Ich denke auch das  psoriasisarthritis in frage kommt

 es ist nur eine Vermutung. Die klare Abgrenzung von Rheuma ist sehr schwierig. Ich bin auch 6 Monate von einem zum nächsten gerannt, auf der Suche nach Hilfe..Es könnte sein, da bereits eine Psoriasis vorliegt, aber das bedeutet nict zwingend, dass es damit zu tun hat.   

> Ich habe den Mist seit ich diese Mandelentzündung habe immer Schubweise.

 Das finde ich spannend. Rheuma tritt immer schubweise auf, die Auslöser dafür sind sehr vielseitig, bei mir isses zum Beispiel die Psyche, zum großen Teil.
Hast du denn immer noch die Mandelentzündung und gleichzeitig tritt ein Schub auf oder sind nur noch Schübe da?
Warst mal beim HNO?

----------


## Neo22

Hallo , 
Am Anfang war nur ein Zeh (Grosszeh) betroffen mittlerweile fast alle,bis auf die kleinen.Als die Mandelentzündung abgeglungen war,ging auch die Schwellung weg,Antibiotika welches weiß ich nicht mehr und Cortison bekam ich,danach war alles Ok.Und musste keine Medikamente mehr nehmen.
Ich hatte kurz vor dem Termin beim Rheumatologen einen Schub ,Zehen schwollen an und ab und die Haut wurde rot/blau.Dann wurde ich zum Kardiologen geschickt,weil der Rheumatologe verdacht auch Herzklappenentzündung hatte,war aber nichts festzustellen.Blutwerte waren immer in Ordnung.
Er wusste nicht weiter und schickte mich zum Hautarzt.
Frostbeulen diagnostizierte eine Hautärztin,nachdem sie nichts bei einer Gewebeprobe (autoimmunmaker,Pilz) finden konnte ,sie hatte wohl keine andere Erklärung dafür,
darmals habe ich mich auch aufgeregt ,da ich ja keiner Extremen Kälte ausgesetzt bin/war.Bis heute hat keiner mehr was von Frostbeulen gesagt.Von da an hatte ich es aufgegeben weiter nach einer Diagnose suchen zu lassen.
 Bis anfang des Jahres bei meinem Vater Polyathritis festgestellt wurde,bekam ich doch bedenken und nahm mir einen Termin ,den rest kennst du ja.
Ich habe diese Schwellungen immer Schub weise ,in unregelmässigen Abständen,richtige Schmerzen habe ich dabei nicht,sie sind dann heiß ,rot,ich bewege meine Zehen dann kaum ,um nicht doch Schmerzen zu bekommen blau werden die seit darmals nicht mehr.
Ich habe nur Schübe ,Mandelentzündung hatte ich seit darmals keine mehr,gott sei dank ,diese höllischen Schmerzen in dem Grosszeh war echt schlimm. 
Ich geh glaub ich dann erst zur Rheumaklinik wenn nochmal ein akuter Schub da ist ,vielleicht glaubt mir dann einer und macht was.Irgendwas habe ich ,aber was? 
hier sind aktuelle Bilder http://www.rheuma-liga.de/forum/view...5&p=4397#p4397
Lg
Neo22

----------


## lucy230279

mmhh, ich würde dir gern helfen, aber soweit reicht mein Fachwissen leider nicht.
Hat dir denn jemand geantwortet? Bei der Rheumaliga?
Mod ist ja Dr. Brückle, wenn wir von dem gleichen reden (Wolfgang Brückle?), ist der echt ne Koryphäe auf seinem Gebiet (war bei ihm in der Kurklinik).. 
Ansonsten kann ich dir nur noch das Forum www.rheuma-online.de empfehlen- da sind ausschließlich Rheumapatienten und die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass da jemand das Gleiche hat, ist größer als hier, so es denn überhaupt Rheuma sein sollte.. 
Im Übrigen muss Rheuma nicht zwingend vererbt werden. Es werden maximal die Anlagen dazu vererbt, aber nicht die Krankheit selber. 
Ist denn bei dir der humangenetische Marker HLAB27 getestet worden?

----------


## Neo22

Hallo , 
Leider hat mir keiner in der Rheumaliga geantwortet ich weiß ja auch nicht warum,ivh bin bereits bei Rheuma-Online
klick mal hier  http://www.rheuma-online.de/phorum/s...918#post314918
ich versuche halt überall Ratschläge /Infos zu bekommen,danke das du mir gerne Helfen würdest. 
Ich wüsste nicht das ich zu dem Marker HLAB27 getestet wurde.
Mir bleibt wohl nichts anderes übrig als zum letzten Rheumatolgen im Saarland (Dillingen) zu fahren ,in der Hoffnung dort ordentlich untersucht zu werden.
Allerdings werd ich da vor Februar09 keinen Tremin bekommen(habe mit jemanden Kontakt der sich dort einen Termin genommen hat ).Aber was solls mir bleibt nichts anderes übrig, trotzdessen bin ich immer für neue Ratschläge ,Fragen offen . 
Lg 
Neo22

----------


## Sterni

Hi, 
ich habe mir gerade deine Fotos angeschaut und festgestellt das du Tüpfelnägel hast und die kleinen Blasen m Zeh bzw Beulchen.... 
Viele Psoriasis Arthritis Patienten haben das selbe Phänomen. Übrigens PSA Patienten haben in der Regel keine Nachweisbaren Rheumafaktoren im Blut. Im Anfangsstadium sind auch Röntgenbilder unauffällig.... wende dich besseran eine Uni Klinik und nicht an irgendwenn.  
Liebe Grüße
Sterni

----------


## Neo22

Hallo Sterni, 
ja ,der eine Zehennagel hat diese Veränderung,ich habe mich extra zu einer Rheumaklinik überweisen lassen in der hoffnung ,auf den Kopf gestellt zu werden,aber nix, bezzüglich des Rheuma´s Blut entnommen und das wars.Ich weiß das ich auch Seronegativ sein kann, deshalb versteh ich die Ärzte nicht ,der eine Rheumadoc meint Frostbeulen,der andere meint ich solle aufhören zu Rauchen,Blutwerte immer negativ,aber keiner Hilft mir ,statt mich zu Röntgen oder eine Syntigraphie ,o.a. zu verordnen nix da,das ist ja das was mich so ärgert,das noch nicht mal mein Hausarzt hinter mir steht ,ist doch zum k.....

----------


## lucy230279

ich gebe Sterni recht, dass die Abgrenzung der PSA sehr schwierig ist, denn es gibt im Blut keine eindeutigen Marker, das macht das Ganze umso schwieriger.
In den Röntgenbildern siehst du am Anfang auch nix. Aber in einem akuten Schub, müssten Entzündungen und daraus resultierende Ergüsse auf jeden Fall beim Ultraschall sichtbar sein. 
Also ich drück dir sehr die Daumen, dass du bald Hilfe bekommst. Ich denke wie gesagt auch an PSA, denn deine Symptome passen sehr gut dazu.   

> *Erscheinungsbild*
>                                             Die Psoriasis-Arthritis hat unterschiedliche Verlaufsformen. Es können generell alle Gelenke betroffen werden, im Gegensatz zur chronischen Polyarthritis typischerweise auch die Finger- und Zehenendgelenke und oft auch alle Gelenke eines Fingers oder einer Zehe (sog. Wurstfinger und -zehen). Die Krankheit kann sich mit flüchtigen Gelenkbeschwerden und Schwellungen oder mit sprunghaftem Auftreten bemerkbar machen, wobei die Schwellungen wieder völlig zurückgehen können. Psoriasis Arthritis ist ursächlich nicht heilbar. Es kann zu einem Knochenaufbau um die Gelenke herum kommen. Dadurch vermindert sich die Beweglichkeit der Gelenke.   *Krankheitsverlauf* 
>                                            Die Psoriasis-Arthritis verläuft zwar chronisch, neigt aber im Unterschied zur chronischen Polyarthritis zu langen, spontanen Ruhepausen und Besserungen. Daher ist eine unkontrollierte und kritiklose Therapie mit nebenwirkungsreichen Arzneimitteln über lange Zeiträume möglichst zu vermeiden.   *Ursachen*
>                                            Die Psoriasis-Arthritis wird zwar mit der Schuppenflechte der Haut in Zusammenhang gesehen. Über ihre genauen Auslöser aber weiß man (von den bei Psoriasis diskutierten Ursachen abgesehen) praktisch nichts. Es gibt Menschen mit ausgedehnter Psoriasis der Haut, die Gelenkentzündungen bekommen, aber auch solche mit nur wenig ausgeprägter Schuppenflechte. Die Ausprägungen der Haut sind kein sicherer Indikator. *
> Diagnose*
>                                             Die Diagnose "Psoriasis-Arthritis" sollte von einem Rheumatologen gestellt und/oder bestätigt werden. Die Krankheit zeigt an den kleinen und großen Gelenken ein variationsreiches Erscheinungsbild und macht deshalb die Diagnose im Einzelfall schwierig. Röntgenbilder zeigen im frühen Stadium selten Veränderungen, Laboruntersuchungen, mit denen Entzündungszeichen im Blut oder Immunphänomene (Rheumafaktoren), Blutsenkung usw. gemessen werden, sind oft unauffällig. Es gibt leider bisher keinen eindeutigen Marker!   *Abgrenzung zur chronischen Polyarthritis ("Rheuma")* 
>                                             Hilfreich ist die Frage nach Auftreten und Dauer von Morgensteifigkeit, die bei beginnender Psoriasis-Arthritis viel seltener Auftritt als bei beginnender chronischer Polyarthritis.Oft sind die Endgelenke der Finger an beiden Händen gleichzeitig erkrankt, im Gegensatz zur chronischen Polyarthritis aber asymmetrisch. Typisch ist aber auch nur Psoriasis-Arthritis an allen Gelenken eines einzigen Fingers oder einer Zehe. Die Schwellung eines ganzen Fingers oder einer Zehe kann wegweisend für die Diagnose sein. Zudem sind oft die Kniegelenke betroffen (häufig mit Ergußbildung). Die Symptome werden leider immer wieder verwechselt.

 Quelle: http://www.psoriasis-bund.de/Psorias...itis.27.0.html 
Halt uns auf dem laufenden, ja? Bis zum Termin solltest du in einem Schub deine Schmerzen mit NSAR (nichtsteroidales Antirheumatikum), z.B. Ibuprofen, eigentlich gut in den Griff bekommen. Wenn es gar nimmer geht, geh in eine Notfallambulanz.
Ansonsten halt uns auf dem laufenden. Und wenn du noch Fragen hast, immer her damit :Smiley:

----------


## Neo22

Hallo , 
danke ich halte euch auf dem laufenden, vielleicht hat eine/r irgendwann das selbe und findet so in diesen Beiträge Rat.Ich hole die nächste Woche einen Termin beim Dermatologen (anderen als darmals) und lass den Nagel nochmal genau untersuchen. 
Lg 
Neo

----------


## Neo22

Hallo , 
nach dem Hausarztwechsel war ich  gestern beim Hausarzt ,mir wurde Blut entnommen heute das Ergebnis , keine Entzündungswerte feststellbar,klar dachte ich ich habe keinen Schub immoment nur schmerzen im Arm ,die Ärztin meinte das dies doch gut sei und da kein Chronischer Verlauf von Rheuma da sein kann,den Hautarzt Termin wegen dem Nagel habe ich erst nächste Woche um da abzuklären was diese Veränderung hervorgerufen hat. Ich bin jetzt ein wenig verwirrt angenommen ich hätte dieses Psorias Arthritis (SChuppenflechte ) muss dann immer ein Entzündungswert im Blut nachweisbar sein??

----------


## lucy230279

Nein.
Entzündungswerte sind nur im akuten Schub nachweisbar.
Das Problem bei der Psoriasisarthritis ist, dass es bei manchen Patienten, wie bei mir auch, nur selten immunologische Marker im Blut nachweisbar sind. 
Die Diagnose stützt sich dann meistens auf die konkreten Beschwerden, Überwärmung der Gelenke, Austritt von Flüssigkeit in den Gelenken und Schmerzen. 
Wie ich bereits schon mal geschrieben habe. :Zwinker:    

> und da kein Chronischer Verlauf von Rheuma da sein kann

 bitte um Erklärung

----------


## Neo22

Hallo  
danke für deine schnelle Antwort ,sorry hatte die beiträge nicht nochmal gelesen,
dann hake ich mal nach ,wie gesagt nächste Woche ist der Hautarzt Termin 
so sieht mein Zeh jetzt aus

----------

